# Herbs and spices that don't go together?



## daisy

It's easy to find list after list of herbs and spices which go well together, and with what foods.

But can anyone think of a combination of herbs and spices and/or foods which DOESN'T go well together? Perhaps some traditional no-nos?


----------



## ironchef

From my own experience...maybe others have had better luck using different proportions:

Rosemary and Sage
Rosemary and Cilantro
Rosemary and Ginger
Oregano and Cilantro
Fennel and Cumin
Fennel and Paprika

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Piccolina

Good question Daisy, three that into pop to my head are...

Dill and oregano

Cinnamon/nutmeg/allspice and mustard

Cumin and chervil


(Ironchef, I've had good luck with rosemary and sage, especially if the sage is dried but the rosemary is fresh )


----------



## jennyema

*main rule:  to each his own.*

But ... IMO ...

Rosemary and sage is traditional for stuffing in poultry (along with thyme).  I like them together for this purpose.  You also see them togther in some other Italian dishes, but usually with a lot of ingredients so you don't really taste them alone.  

Oregano and cilantro are very common to many mexican and s.western dishes.  IMO, it's yummy.  But again, they are usually combined with other things like cumin and chiles.

Cinnamon/nutmeg/allspice and mustard -- sounds like jerk seasoning! 


To me:

Anything and tarragon, just because I don't like tarragon. 
Particularly venomous sounding would be:  _tarragon and cilantro_ and _tarragon and cumin._  Also, _basil and cumin_ sounds yukky to me.


----------



## kimbaby

cinnamon-garlic


----------



## ironchef

jennyema said:
			
		

> *main rule: to each his own.*
> 
> But ... IMO ...
> 
> Rosemary and sage is traditional for stuffing in poultry (along with thyme). I like them together for this purpose. You also see them togther in some other Italian dishes, but usually with a lot of ingredients so you don't really taste them alone.
> 
> Oregano and cilantro are very common to many mexican and s.western dishes. IMO, it's yummy. But again, they are usually combined with other things like cumin and chiles.
> 
> Cinnamon/nutmeg/allspice and mustard -- sounds like jerk seasoning!
> 
> 
> To me:
> 
> Anything and tarragon, just because I don't like tarragon.
> Particularly venomous sounding would be: _tarragon and cilantro_ and _tarragon and cumin._ Also, _basil and cumin_ sounds yukky to me.


 
Yeah, combined with other herbs and spices they're fine. But by themselves they don't always have the greatest flavor. Can come out too grassy tasting. Maybe Daisy can clarify what she means.

Daisy, by your question, were you mainly referring to an herb/spice combination on their own, or in dishes that have 3 or more different types? I assume you are talking about the first one because that's when you can really taste the difference.


----------



## KitchenCat

*What about Cumin and Paprika?*

Has anyone here tried Cumin and Paprika together? How did it come out?


----------



## CakePoet

Fennel and Cumin, exist in curries and is lovely, just the right balance and it is perfect.
Fennel and Paprika, I couldnt do   Goulash with out these two spices and it wonderful and warm if balanced correctly.

The same goes for  sage and rosemary,  the balance is important.


Lovage and  Lavender, saw this in a recipe and they clash to the point of painful , I  tried to balance and no.  It just taste old.  
Saffron and lavender, I  guess this would lovely if  you like the taste of  perfume and old linen closets. 

Saffron and licorice root, no no and no again, that is just weird and to avantgarde for me, I have gotten in cheese cake and  with beef and no.


----------



## CraigC

KitchenCat said:


> Has anyone here tried Cumin and Paprika together? How did it come out?



Look at the ingredients on most commercial chili powders and you will find both. Lots of BBQ rubs use both, including mine. My, this is an old thread.


----------



## KitchenCat

Thanks CakePoet and CraigC!  I now look forward to mixing cumin and paprika and perhaps adding just a touch of cayenne! My chicken thanks you too!


----------



## CWS4322

You might find this interesting to get a better sense of what spices are grouped in the same flavour profiles. Work on developing your bottom note, your mid-note, and your top-note in your flavour profiles. When you taste something and it just doesn't quite taste right, chances are the top note is missing OR the bottom note is too strong. 

Understanding the 15 Flavor Characteristics of Spices

Getting to know the combinations used in a variety of cuisines opens a lot of possibilities. I use cocoa powder, various teas, and coffee with my herb-spice combinations. 

Most Popular Spices by Cuisine | Stock Your Spice Cabinet


----------

